# Couple of questions...



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I have a couple of questions:

1: Are there any PP clubs in southeast IN? If so do they have websites or someone I can contact? And, are they breed specific or all-breed clubs?

2: Has anyone had any experience with Shar Pei in PP? Or know of someone that has? I'm very interested to see if the Shar Pei would be successful in PP and if there are any breeders in the states that sill work there dogs.

Any answers or pointers would be much appreciated.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Cassie Ziegler said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> 1: Are there any PP clubs in southeast IN? If so do they have websites or someone I can contact? And, are they breed specific or all-breed clubs?
> 
> ...


1: Google...working dog clubs..try sport clubs..ring..sch..psa...some clubs are multisport...

2. shar pei...got a couple to bite before, but never met one that would be what I would call "successful" in PP...

what do you define as successful in PP?


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I did google PSA and Schutz, only found a couple of clubs in Schutz work. I will contact them and hopefully visit one or two.

As far as what I would consider being successful - at least for me right now - is a dog that I can learn from and just making a dog more serious in the way it works. I'm not looking to be very competitive currently because I'm a full time student and I work part time


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey Cassie,
I suggest you start visiting clubs now, even before you get whatever working dog you end up with. Start with Mater and see what you can learn from/with him. Working with Dylan before I ever got a real working bred dog put me a couple steps ahead of the game when I did end up with some pups.

Also, keep your ears peeled for clubs. The club where I finally settled in was not one I found on a google search but one that I was hooked up with through a fellow bulldogger. Some of the best stuff is kept kinda quiet.

Good luck!


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I found a club on the PSA website in Cincinnati that I'm going to contact after the long weekend.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey there Cassie. Glad you found a PSA club to try. I'm still very new to PSA (just been training since this spring), but I like it so far. Started with Schutzhund a few years back when I was a few years older than you (was and still am very much a full time student) and it was a good intro, though I'm preferring the suit sports. Make sure you check out the PSA calendar periodically. The nationals will be held in October in Ohio. 

Do you have experience with shar peis? I'd steer clear of them. Their skin problems are...gross. A wet shar pei is blech... :-& They seem to have a sort of Fritos smell to them. Not sure if that's a diet thing or their skin folds, but yeah.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Hey there Cassie. Glad you found a PSA club to try. I'm still very new to PSA (just been training since this spring), but I like it so far. Started with Schutzhund a few years back when I was a few years older than you (was and still am very much a full time student) and it was a good intro, though I'm preferring the suit sports. Make sure you check out the PSA calendar periodically. The nationals will be held in October in Ohio.
> 
> Do you have experience with shar peis? I'd steer clear of them. Their skin problems are...gross. A wet shar pei is blech... :-& They seem to have a sort of Fritos smell to them. Not sure if that's a diet thing or their skin folds, but yeah.


I personally don't have experience with them. My fiance had two of them growing up, both males and brothers. They never had a health issue with them. I have been doing a lot of research about the breed as well. A nicely bred Shar Pei (very few wrinkles) will have very few to no health issues unlike the "Americanized" bags of wrinkles that are commonly bred now.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Their skin problems are...gross.... :-& They seem to have a sort of Fritos smell to them. Not sure if that's a diet thing or their skin folds, but yeah.


LOL....go for more circumsized breeds :-o


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Cassie Ziegler said:


> I personally don't have experience with them. My fiance had two of them growing up, both males and brothers. They never had a health issue with them. I have been doing a lot of research about the breed as well. A nicely bred Shar Pei (very few wrinkles) will have very few to no health issues unlike the "Americanized" bags of wrinkles that are commonly bred now.


So I'm guessing you're leaning more towards protection sport rather than personal protection? If you just want a dog for personal protection, the majority of people just need a large black dog that barks as looks are the majority of the deterrant factor of a PPD. So if you like the Asian breeds, I'd probably personally consider an dark Akita (and I personally prefer their personality) over a shar pei. But JMHO.

If he wants a nice one as a pet, that'd probably be fine, but especially if you want to be even remotely successful in protection sports, especially the suit sports like PSA or ring, Malinois are the most common for a reason. There's of course Dutchies, GSDs, some bully breeds (mostly APBTs and ABs), and the occasional Rottie and Dobe, or other off breeds too, but a shar pei, eh...they're pretty independent dogs, like many Asian breeds. Molossers like the cane corso and the presa canario are probably difficult enough to work in sport. I'd suspect a shar pei would be even more of a challenge.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I have also looked at Akitas as well. So you would suggest an Akita over a Shar Pei in protection sport?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Cassie Ziegler said:


> I have also looked at Akitas as well. So you would suggest an Akita over a Shar Pei in protection sport?


LOL....worked a few akitas...even got a couple to bite, but again no protection prospects....

there are plenty of breeds....a big handful that will have good chances to work with good selection, a small handful do do it really well.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm not totally set on the type of dog I would like to work when I have learned more about the sport. I was just curious as to who had experience with them and their opinions which I truly appreciate.

I need to learn more first and I plan on getting involved by working my 2 year old AmStaff mix.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Well, no...not for sport. An akita would be fine if you just wanted a large imposing dog as a deterrent for protection, but as Joby said, not likely for sport. They also have their share of health, especially orthopaedic and auto-immune diseases. 

Like I (and Joby) said, Malinois, Dutch shepherds, GSDs, some of the bully breeds, etc are most prevalent for sport for a reason. But if you haven't lived with a Mal or a Dutchie, I'd suggest contact either Dutch shepherd or Malinois rescue and asking if you can foster one.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

I train with the PSA club in Cincinnati. We train on Wed and Thur at 8pm. At most you are an hour from us. Come on out any night.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Oh, I misunderstood what you were saying, sorry. I'm very much into bulldogs and have also been looking at American Bulldogs. But as I said before I have a lot of learning to do before I can decide what kind of dog would best suit me and my goals - which I don't really have yet.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> I train with the PSA club in Cincinnati. We train on Wed and Thur at 8pm. At most you are an hour from us. Come on out any night.


I'm originally from Cincy  Where is the club located?


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

Right downtown on Reedy. Contact Mic Foster or Scott Nordgren at the Pet Athletic Club in Cincinnati. Where in Indiana are you?


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm in Sunman, 30 minutes outside of Lawrenceburg.


----------



## Jake Brandyberry (Jan 24, 2010)

You're about 45 min from us. Come on out on Wed and you can get a feel for what we do and how we train. You're gonna be hard pressed to find better trainers.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Stay clear of Shar Pei. We had one as a family pet and after 2 eye surgeries and tone of meds we finally had to put him down at two years old. I would not even get one as a pet. Completely worthless breed of dog. They would be second worst behind the English bulldogs. 

Now an Akita is a great home type of deterrent. Had one as a family pet. He was pretty imposing. But Akita would not be good for sport. But you are looking for a working dog so I would look at Malinois, Dutchie or maybe a GSD.

Good luck at the PSA club. Great place to start.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

Jake Brandyberry said:


> You're about 45 min from us. Come on out on Wed and you can get a feel for what we do and how we train. You're gonna be hard pressed to find better trainers.


Unfortunately I can't Wednesday - got class, sucks being a student. I'll try my hardest to get out there on Thursday. I think I will just watch and wait to bring the dog next time if it is truly something that I want to get involved in.


----------



## Cassie Ziegler (Jul 1, 2010)

What kind of training methods/techniques does the PAC use?


----------

